# Fragrances that make your man go crazy



## Momo (Feb 12, 2007)

What perfume do you wear on a steamy romantic night?

My boyfriend loves Aquolina Pink sugar and especially Tutti Dolci (I think its from the body shop) lotion.


----------



## Kookie-for-COCO (Feb 12, 2007)

Shalimaar by Guerlein. Hubby loves it.


----------



## Retro-Violet (Feb 13, 2007)

i dont have a man or anything at the moment but the smell i wear that make a lot of my guy friends go insane is Philosophy's Pure Grace


----------



## Feniks (Feb 16, 2007)

I've noticed that most men are into food or sweet kind of smells, like candy or vanilla scents.

But the perfumes which I've been most complimented on by men are Davidoff Cool Water and Dior Cherie.


----------



## Momo (Feb 16, 2007)

Yes I agree. Aquolina's pink sugar makes the wearer smell like candy


----------



## Karen_B (Feb 16, 2007)

For some reason, my husband goes crazy if I put Aveda Brilliant Emollient on my hair... He says the smells makes his hips restless!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## clwkerric (Feb 16, 2007)

I'll tell you what... The 2 best fragrances that are top notch is Juicy Couture and Vera Wang... Hands down, those are absolutely tasteful! My 3rd favorite is Angel by Thierry Mugler.


----------



## dewycoconuts (Feb 17, 2007)

I second angel and agree with the whole vanilla thing! Most guys love vanilla-ry smells and perfumes with vanillla notes should be a goood option. You could always layer a vanilla perfume oil with a vanilla based perfume. I layer my original body shop one with angel alot of the time!

HTH


----------



## Dubsbelle (Feb 17, 2007)

right now he really likes VS Love Spell on me.


----------



## Jinjer (Feb 17, 2007)

Curve Crush

Yves Rocher Ode d' l'amour

Issy Miyake scented oil


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 25, 2007)

L'instant de Guerlain


----------



## bella1342 (Feb 25, 2007)

love juicy couture

i've been getting a lot of compliments on guerlain's insolence

Dior's Poison (not a fav of mine, but i do get a ton of compliments)

Stella


----------



## Jessica81 (Feb 25, 2007)

It make sense about the food/vanilla being favs. -- I heard pumpkin pie is one of the most seductive scents - I couldn't imagine wearing it, but once at Victoria Secret with my b/f he sprayed me with a sugar/spice christmas scent. i thought it was gross, but he loved it. I felt like a starbucks special - LOL


----------



## igor (Feb 25, 2007)

I think the most important thing is to find your own smell. When your personality and appearence match with the perfume you`ve chosen that would definitely turn into your "death weapon" , as one guy has once put it relating to my Christian Dior`s Diorrissimo perfume. Today I`m also fond of Princess by Marine de Burboine (I hope I spelled that right) and so does my husband


----------



## Killah Kitty (Feb 27, 2007)

:rotfl: Lmao! That dosnt sound too good haha. My bf loves loves loves anythin vanilla, cake like, or even coconut like. I always wear somethin or another like that for him (BodyShop usualy has good pure perfume oils if other perfumes are too full of many complicated smells!)

I wear Armani Mania normally and he likes that too. Its just a deep sweet smell not really vanilla , hard to describe lol sorry.

I , MYSELF , like vanilla and cake scents too , but sometimes I like a clean crisp smell like very fresh , so I do that some days esp. if Im not gona be seein my man and wanna do my own thing!

LOL sidenote I found today at the grocery store... dryer sheets and washing detergent that smelled like vanilla and honey... Oh My God I cannot stop smellin my clothin and neither can he! LOL  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Makeup-aholic (Feb 27, 2007)

My man loves the smell of strawberries &amp; champagne from Victorias secret.


----------



## dlb04 (Mar 7, 2007)

Aqoulina Pink Sugar!


----------



## fickledpink (Mar 7, 2007)

Givenchy Very Irresistible


----------



## NYchic (Mar 7, 2007)

I LOVEEEE any Givenchy perfume and also ditto to the vanilla ones, I read somewhere that guys tend to like that, I dunno why


----------



## meganwku22486 (Mar 8, 2007)

lolita lempicka...every guy i've ever dated has LOVED it. and noone else i know wears it, so if they ever smell it again, they'll think of me hahah.

i've heard that too, as scents smell different on everyone.


----------



## empericalbeauty (Mar 8, 2007)

Coconut and lately, after i have done laundry.


----------



## sallyann2007 (Mar 9, 2007)

Kiehl's Original Musk.


----------



## beezleB (Mar 9, 2007)

_LOL sidenote I found today at the grocery store... dryer sheets and washing detergent that smelled like vanilla and honey... Oh My God I cannot stop smellin my clothin and neither can he! LOL  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />_

Detergent that smells like vanilla and honey??? That sounds fantastic! What brand was it?


----------



## Jessica (Mar 9, 2007)

I have seen and smelled this &amp; I love it. I need to get it!!! My husband will want to eat me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> up.

What I wear now that he loves is Hot Coture from Givenchy....  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> it's discontinued but i bought another one off bay.


----------



## Apathy (Mar 9, 2007)

My guy can't get enough of J lo - Glow, and Dior - Poison  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## sushi-gal (Mar 10, 2007)

My SO loves me wearing 212 SEXY by Carolina Herrera.


----------



## Gvieve (Mar 10, 2007)

Hope by Francis Denny

Jean Paul Gaultier

Nude by Bill Blass


----------



## TheJadedDiary (Mar 10, 2007)

i have nooooo mens to drive crazy.

i had a boy comment on the smell of my hair though  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jasmineluv (Jul 15, 2007)

I always get complements on my Britney Spears Fantasy. The guys at work always say I smell like candy and sniff me all day. I may not like her personally she does make a great perfume!!


----------



## speerrituall1 (Jul 15, 2007)

Something foody like vanilla or pure ginger.


----------



## iiweazle (Jul 16, 2007)

my hubby likes my body spray from Gap it is called so pink. It is a grapefruit smell, but not real strong


----------



## vav (Jul 17, 2007)

Essential oils ylang ylang and patchouli work. You need to dilute them in a carrier oil-almond oil first, not put them directly on skin.


----------



## pinksugar (Jul 17, 2007)

my bf likes my regular perfume, when he smells it on other people he says that it makes him think of me - Im not sure if its the scent that makes him go crazy, or just that it's the 'me' smell. Does that make sense?


----------



## Bexy (Jul 17, 2007)

I really love that clean smell, I want to try that Grace from Philosophy. But I want to smell it before I order it.

I had this perfume that dh used to love that smelled just so nice and clean like when you first step out of the shower. Now it is discontinued. So I have been wearing love spell, that is my favorite and he thinks it smells nice.


----------



## Manda (Jul 17, 2007)

Hmm my bf is coming over tonight, I'm going to have to sample my perfumes and see which one he likes the best. He tells me I alwyas smell good so at least I don't wear anything he doesn't like. Mmm today I have on Lemon Sugar from mark, it smells SO good, it has the clean lemon scent but sweet like candy, this is my fav spray from mark.


----------



## nikky (Jul 18, 2007)

light blue by dolce and gabbana


----------



## missnadia (Jul 19, 2007)

That's my scent too!! I've gotten many compliments on it! But I've worn it so much that I got kind of tired of it.. And I can't for the life of me find anything remotely comparable :frown:


----------



## kaylin_marie (Jul 19, 2007)

He likes Britney Spears- Fantasy and some perfume he bought me at Pac sun, but I can't remember the name right now. He likes sweet smells too. He also really likes escada magnetism which is kind of a sweet musk with a hint of baby powderish smell.

He really likes it when I first get out of the shower. Either I smell clean and soapy or like honey if i use my honey bodywash. That's his favorite.

Tutti Dolci is from B&amp;BW. I have some of the scents too and I love them.


----------



## dreamgirl_leah (Jul 19, 2007)

I have had tons of compliments from guys when I used to wear this. I ran out and need to get some more, because this is the best stuff ever!!


----------



## Blyzrdblind (Jul 20, 2007)

I just dab a little Budweiser behind my ears... drives him WILD!


----------



## XkrissyX (Jul 20, 2007)

My Darlin bought me Issey Miyake for Christmas and everytime we hang out i use it. He loves the smell andhe always compliments me.so it will be my forever scent for him.


----------



## BeneBaby (Jul 20, 2007)

Both my BF and I wear Escada Magnetism....and we love it on eachother.


----------



## kaylin_marie (Jul 20, 2007)

It's such a great sent, it's probably my favorite although I have a bazillion. It's so cool that your bf wears it too.


----------



## igor (Jul 20, 2007)

Yes, Issey Miyake is unbeatable, right?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I just stopped wearing this because I became a bit bored of it(no wonder, if you`re using the same smell for good several years in a raw). But, I do remember, that many people ,including my exexexboyfriend (yeah, it was a way before I met my husband), were attracted by this smell and were asking me about it. Also, this perfume has a great staying power, not many perfumes stay as long as this one!


----------



## Solimar (Jul 20, 2007)

My fiance loves everything I wear. His fav is Burberry London.


----------



## NatashaVirmani (Jul 22, 2007)

one that i've had soooo many heads turn and ask about even girls is hypnoze by lancome. it's gotten the attention of random ppl at university which is kind of funny!


----------



## butterflyblue (Jul 22, 2007)

When I wear _Miracle Forever_ I get so many compliments, men at work, my Hubby, women ask me what I am wearing.

_Pink Sugar_ of course who doesn't love that, _Estee Lauder Beautiful_, _Hypnotic Poison_, _Calvin Klein Euphoria_, _Vera Wang Princess _and _Calvin Klein In 2 U _are ones that I wear and get lots of attention! :laughing:


----------



## barefacedchic (Aug 2, 2007)

I get most compliments when I wear DKNY Be Delicious. I think it brings back childhood memories of old fashioned apple smelling shampoos. I am always surprised by this as I thought something more sultry would give more compliments, but no, fresh and fruity seems to be the way to go for me...


----------



## Jemma_B (Aug 3, 2007)

lacoste pink


----------



## Miss_Michelle (Aug 3, 2007)

My husband is a huge fan of CK Euphoria.


----------



## SqueeKee (Aug 4, 2007)

I used to wear this cheapy vanilla perfume when me and wes first met. I think it was french vanilla or something. I don't wear it anymore, but I think I would pick some up because the smell drives him crazy  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## cateash (Aug 24, 2007)

He loves Euphoria by Cavin Klein (which he bought and picked for me), but mainly comments on smells like coconut, from a coconut body lotion I sometimes buy and wear.


----------



## SaMa (Aug 25, 2007)

my man loves chocolovers by aquolina, i bought them for only 20 euro in milan and he's soooo crazy while i use it!


----------



## macmama (Aug 25, 2007)

i read in magazines that guys like vanilla scents too...must be true then. in my experience i've gotten the most complements from fresh fruity scents. when i wear victoria secret's love spell guys usually know what i'm wearing for some reason. i guess its a distinctive scent. my guy loves ralph lauren cool on me.


----------



## kcamille (Sep 1, 2007)

I haven't any man rightnow so We'll see what works


----------



## newyorkknick (Sep 1, 2007)

no man, but i love love love the smell of hollister august


----------



## PRPinup (Sep 4, 2007)

Vera Wang The Fragrance, the original one. I get asked all the time what it is.


----------



## mehrunissa (Sep 4, 2007)

Issey Miyake for sure, just a clean wonderful scent that isn't too overpowering. Also, Pure Grace (for that famous "just got out of the shower" scent) &amp; Amazing Grace (for an infinitely soft and feminine scent - this one always makes boys want to come up close for a snuggle, hehe) by Philosophy.


----------



## Pebl (Sep 8, 2007)

He likes Nollie from PacSun.


----------



## NeptuneSky (Sep 8, 2007)

Anything with vanilla notes. Pink Sugar gets the most complement from men on me.


----------



## alexandriamarie (Sep 27, 2007)

dkny be delicious

he never stops smelling me when i have that on, its cute. :] but annoying, especially when i;m trying to move around haha.


----------



## MaddyBoo718 (Dec 14, 2007)

My BF LOVES YSL Babydoll! He always compliments me whenever I wear it... Which is whenever I see him lol


----------



## lapuce (Dec 14, 2007)

Addict by Dior !!! Loves it.


----------



## lipstickjungle (Dec 16, 2007)

Dior poison


----------



## cherryblossom13 (Dec 16, 2007)

My man goes nuts for DKNY's Be Delicious. It really is like a friggin Axe commercial. Also, Sexy Little Things, and Very Sexy By Victorias Secret.


----------



## MamaRocks (Dec 16, 2007)

My hubby doesnt like ANY perfume on those nights! He loves just plain old soap =)


----------



## jessiej78 (Dec 16, 2007)

Bath &amp; Body Works Sensual Amber..we BOTH love it!!!


----------



## ahhduck (Dec 17, 2007)

my bf loves fruity smells sweet smells. The Gucci Envy Me is one of his favs


----------



## beebee34 (Dec 21, 2007)

My husband loves it when I wear Japanese Cherry Blossom from Bath and Body Works. Its my favorite too. I get compliments all the time when I wear it.

Karen


----------



## prettyfaye (Dec 21, 2007)

My honey hasn't told me which fragrance is his favorite but I recently purchased Celine Dion's Enchanting and I have received so many positive comments about the fragrance.


----------



## nvisible2you (Dec 27, 2007)

Baby phat


----------



## nunwekk (Dec 27, 2007)

no boyfriend...but i'd go with amor amor


----------



## cherryblossom13 (Dec 27, 2007)

*OOOh I just got that for christmas from my friend. I haven't worn it yet though...*


----------



## Embria (Jan 2, 2008)

The best Vanilla fragrance I've ever smelled is in the Victoria Secrets Secret Garden Collection. Perfect!


----------



## lovesboxers (Jan 3, 2008)

My husbands favorite is CK Euphoria


----------



## opensecrets (Jan 3, 2008)

Mine loves Light Blue by D&amp;G, but lately has been going crazy over Hypnotic Poison by Dior. He absolutely goes nuts over Hypnotic Poison!


----------



## shoegal1980 (Jan 6, 2008)

Victoria's Secret Secret 55


----------



## megadoze (Jan 7, 2008)

An Oldy but Goody = Channel #5


----------



## clover (Jan 8, 2008)

anything with vanilla  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Bec688 (Jan 8, 2008)

I have several perfumes, but my signature scent is Vera Wang The Fragrance, I've had a lot of guys comment on it and I know my bf goes crazy over it. He also loves when I wear Romance, by Ralph Lauren. They're such pretty floaty feminine smells.


----------



## kissedbyfire (Jan 8, 2008)

My boyfriend prefers me natural. As I have sensitive skin all of my bath products are unscented. He does have a huge weak spot for Black Phoenix Alchemy Lab's Blood Kiss. I don't wear perfumes, I stick to natural essential oil mixes. Perfumes just give me a headache. He's a bit of a hippy, if his woman stinks pretty he wants it to be oils.

Any time I do wear one of BPAL's scents he likes, he's always smelling me.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> So far he seems to like their heavy milky scents. Here's BPAL's description of Blood Kiss-

Speaking of which.... I'm off to go see if I want any more samples from them.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## xxohitislove (Jan 9, 2008)

Yeah Tutti Dolci works wonders with guys haha. And so does Victoria's Secret's Beauty Rush Body Mist in 'Slice Of Heaven'. It smells like a slice of vanilla cake....Guys love it.


----------



## ShizzNizzLe (Mar 10, 2008)

this sounds crazy but i once read a Poll of SEXIEST SMELL ON WOMEN in Men's magazine, the highest rank is:

Combination of Pumpkin Pie and Lavender...

.....

Men are crazy...:marchmellow:


----------



## hrhirene (Mar 10, 2008)

Weird...

My guy really likes Burberry Brit (the original) and Victoria's Secret Supermodel. He likes Brit better, though...


----------



## SweetLatina (Mar 11, 2008)

My guy likes anything on me...I wear VS Pure Seduction, D&amp;G Light Blue, KLS Goddess and Gucci Envy. We were at the mall last week and he loved DKNY Be Delicious Red and JLO's Deseo.


----------



## reesesilverstar (Mar 11, 2008)

I have unrefined unblended white musk.

Dudes go crazy for it... So I guess if I had a guy, he would too

What is musk exactly?... I should google it!


----------



## ColdDayInHell (Mar 11, 2008)

Probably reminds them of their childhood...comforting smells of food and mommy. :add_wegbrech:


----------



## ShizzNizzLe (Mar 11, 2008)

yeah that must be it, hahahah


----------



## AppleRose (Mar 16, 2008)

lol makes you wonder....? I've read they like vanilla too.


----------



## ShizzNizzLe (Mar 16, 2008)

LOL yeah i've noticed that too, my husband normally never noticed if i get a new fragrance but one time i got Bath &amp; Body Works Warm Vanilla Sugar, he kept asking "What perfume are you wearing?" and followed by "I am hungry..."

:yesss:

*sigh*


----------



## fragranza (Mar 29, 2009)

my husband likes noa cacharel. He said -hmmm You smell so sweet


----------

